# stripped damsels gonna mate?



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

ok so yesterday i got 1 3 or 4 stripped damsel.he/she was staying under the overflow and wouldn't eat or anything.today i got another,he/she came out as soon as i put the other in and have been swimming freely ever since then..but now they are both circling and shimming at each other.i looked it up and they could possibly mate.whats ur guys take on this?i just dont want them to kill each other...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Umm, sounds like the dance of death ithey are Damsels. The one came out to kick the other one out of his territory.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Umm, sounds like the dance of death ithey are Damsels. The one came out to kick the other one out of his territory.


well they stopped doing it and became friends i guess.....they are fine just swimming around and chillin under the over flow box. when some one goes near it they make them move.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Territorial thing.


----------

